# Tìm sản phẩm phục hồi da sau điều trị mụn



## Vũ Minh Hương (29/4/22)

Sau khi điều trị mụn tại spa da em bị sưng đỏ khắp mặt và vùng da hai bên má còn bị khô bong tróc nữa ạ (( em đang cần tìm sản phẩm phục hồi và dưỡng ẩm cho da. Em được gợi ý dùng Lumos Vita Serum, loại này em tìm hiểu thì thấy là sản phẩm siêu phục hồi, có chị nào đã từng dùng bé này chưa và thấy có hiệu quả không ạ? Sẵn tiện cho em xin gợi ý vài dòng dưỡng ẩm luôn nhé, thanks all


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (29/4/22)

Đúng là siêu phục hồi nha bạn, những chỗ viêm sưng trên mặt mình dùng em này dịu đi á, da cũng tái tạo nhanh nữa nè


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (29/4/22)

Kết hợp em vita serum với lumos snow cream là perfect nha bạn, vita serum giúp phục hồi còn em snow cream vừa giúp phục hồi vưiaf giúp dưỡng ẩm luôn nha


----------



## Phượng Vũ (29/4/22)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Kết hợp em vita serum với lumos snow cream là perfect nha bạn, vita serum giúp phục hồi còn em snow cream vừa giúp phục hồi vưiaf giúp dưỡng ẩm luôn nha


Nên dùng routine này ntn thì hiệu quả ạ


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (29/4/22)

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Nên dùng routine này ntn thì hiệu quả ạ


Rửa mặt xong bạn lấy một lượng vita serum vừa đủ apply lên mặt, đợi tầm 5p thì bạn bôi snow cream lên để khoá serum lại nha


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (29/4/22)

Vita serum dùng để chữa lành các vết thường trong quá trình nặn mụn và còn làm giảm độ sưng của mụn nữa á bạn


----------



## hien nguyen (29/4/22)

Hiệu quả bạn nha, mình dùng tầm q tháng là da mình đã được tái tạo nhìn nhẵn mịn hơn trước nè


----------



## đỗ vân anh (29/4/22)

Da mình giống chủ top cần mn tư vấn


----------



## Vong Tiện (29/4/22)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Da mình giống chủ top cần mn tư vấn


Phục hồi thì mua vita serum dùng là oke rồi á, dưỡng ẩm thì bạn nên mua lumos cinamon cream nha


----------



## đỗ vân anh (29/4/22)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Phục hồi thì mua vita serum dùng là oke rồi á, dưỡng ẩm thì bạn nên mua lumos cinamon cream nha


Nên bôi vita serum trước hay sau khi thoa dưỡng ẩm ạ?


----------



## Vong Tiện (29/4/22)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Nên bôi vita serum trước hay sau khi thoa dưỡng ẩm ạ?


Dùng vita serum trước bạn nha sau đó mới dùng cinamon cream bôi cuối cùng nè


----------

